# Unboxing: Novastorm Server + Bonus Pics (Not Dialup Friendly)



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2008)

Why hello there, box. We meet again. You're a little rough for the wear, but you've had a long trip.





Gentlemen... BEHOLD! FOOOOOAM!





This is the inside of the server manual. Not that you can see it because YOU ARE NOW LEGALLY !@#$ING BLIND! Why so citrus?





EXPOSED!





WHY HELLO THERE! You'd had such a LONG little journey, but it's good to see you in the end. 





Boy, you got a purdy moooouth...





This hard drive is so fast it was physically impossible to take a clear picture of it. ZOOM ZOOM ZOOOOOM!





The Great Wall of Fans. No, seriously. Sun is so hardcore on their server cooling solution that they have DUAL ROWS OF FANS. Great Scott! Also: PEENCH HAZAAAARD!​


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing: Novastorm Server + Bonus Pics*





Novastorm displays it ALL for you. If you can rule 34 this you get a cookie.





MAGNIFICENT! I'm really blown away by the hardware design Sun put into this. It's really geek crack. Seriously.





FOE! FOE! FOE!





Why so sad, Bahamut? It's not your fault you're a quitter. Oh. Wait.





Bahamut's still sexy, but... y'know, it just can't compare to Novastorm. AT ALL. IN ANY WAY.​


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 13, 2008)

Oooh...shiny... {drools}


----------



## rednec0 (Aug 13, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Oooh...shiny... {drools}


shiny stuff is shiny :mrgreen:


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 13, 2008)

DHL needs to be burninated off the face of the planet.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 13, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> DHL needs to be burninated off the face of the planet.


Heh, that's what I said in IRC when I saw the "FOE! FOE! FOE!" thing.  "Kill it! Kill it with fire!"


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing: Novastorm Server + Bonus Pics*



Dragoneer said:


> This is the inside of the server manual. Not that you can see it because YOU ARE NOW LEGALLY !@#$ING BLIND! Why so citrus?



*groan* 



Dragoneer said:


> Novastorm displays it ALL for you. If you can rule 34 this you get a cookie.



This is furry fandom we're talking about- You can bet your sweet asteroids someone WILL '34 it. How do I know? Well... If there's a furry comic from about 1978 with male bunnies humping a computer because the computer wants a microchip that is only on their lapine tallywackers (why yes, I do havce a few issues of QUACK! in my collection, why do you ask?  ), then I'd expect circuit-board humpage to not be any more different 30 years afterwards. 

d.m.f.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 14, 2008)

I. Want. One. Of. Those!
Is it wrong that I'm actually drooling here? It truly is a thing of beauty.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG... 






Look at that dingy looking couch...

Anyway Novastorm does indeed look damn shiny and sexy.


----------



## fx1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice. What kind of outage can FA expect to have when putting that baby in production? Less than an hour / hours / days?


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 14, 2008)

fx1 said:


> Nice. What kind of outage can FA expect to have when putting that baby in production? Less than an hour / hours / days?



I'd expect one day, maximum. 

d.m.f.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 14, 2008)

fx1 said:


> Nice. What kind of outage can FA expect to have when putting that baby in production? Less than an hour / hours / days?


My plan is this:
Install the server, but leave it as a standalone, separate from FA. Let the coders go in, optimize and tweak everything which needs to be tweaked. This way, the server can be ready and on the network, full pre-configured to take everything in that needs to be taken.

Once we're done that, we schedule a date/time and go in... and simply swap over all the network cables. Since the serve will be pre-configured, downtime should be kept to a bare minimum. I doubt it would be a full day if we played our cards right.

Theoretically, it would be a few minutes of downtime. Granted, that's the theory. We all know how they play out. At most I'd say 6 hours.


----------



## gravija (Aug 14, 2008)

can i give bahamut a good home, he looks soo sad and lonely n.n. new servers are a awesome and win inducing . . . . but free servers are just as fine and dandy LOL


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 15, 2008)

gravija said:


> can i give bahamut a good home, he looks soo sad and lonely n.n. new servers are a awesome and win inducing . . . . but free servers are just as fine and dandy LOL


The current plan is for Bahamut to be repaired and repurposed.


----------



## gravija (Aug 15, 2008)

well then, thats great news fer good ol bahamut there n.n cant blame a guy/horse fer tryin tho LOL.


----------



## Floppity Comics (Aug 19, 2008)

XD @ DHL


----------



## keeshah (Aug 20, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> The current plan is for Bahamut to be repaired and repurposed.



Yep,  I believe Yak said that Bahamut will be doing autobackups of the FA data.
keeping all the spooge safe..


----------



## Monak (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing: Novastorm Server + Bonus Pics*



Dragoneer said:


> Novastorm displays it ALL for you. If you can rule 34 this you get a cookie.​




I'd like to diddle it's ports with my 16 gig flash stick......................  do I get a cookie?​


----------



## AndyFox (Aug 26, 2008)

So.... what's the status of Novastorm? Is it installed? I have heard nothing about it since the un-boxing.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 26, 2008)

AndyFox said:


> So.... what's the status of Novastorm? Is it installed? I have heard nothing about it since the un-boxing.


No, not yet.  They're planning on installing the OS 'n such on it at 'Neer's place one weekend soon, then they'll get it physically installed at the colo (but not hooked up to the other servers) and make sure everything is set up right, so that when they do bring it into the loop they can do so with as little downtime as possible.


----------



## AndyFox (Aug 27, 2008)

Yep. Okay, thanks. I'd read that post, but that was, like.... 12 days ago  After all the hub-bub with the server being rushed back and fourth to get it properly assembled I was a little surprised not to hear anything going on since.


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 27, 2008)

Absolute glory! Jeez... that is a great deal of fan's to clean...


----------

